# Space Golfing



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you ever thought about space golfing? If not Cosmonaut Pavel Vinogradov has. Pavel took over command of the space station and will be hitting a gold plated golf ball into space while on a space walk.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf Space*

Never heard of it. I think it sounds really great that this can be done. A golf space ball in space, how about that.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

I have heard about this before but I forgot from where. Other astronaunts have done it before, which is really cool. Imagine how far you could drive the ball...it'd go on forever. 


Will


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Imagine playing on the moon!

You'd need a set of binoculars ar something to see where the ball landed, and you'd need more than a little golf cart to make your way around the course.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

You will go hit your ball and then you will go eat or something for a couple of hours then you may be able to beat you ball to where it is going to land. That would be interesting anti gravity golf. I imagine that they may change the rules for each instance. 
On this subject since the earth has different gravitational pulls would someone drive further on the equator then say at the poles. I know when I was in the military and they were working on magnetic catapults they had to factor in these problems to get the correct settings.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

DOMAINerBLOGer, I can't believe you would take the time to think of something like that LOL.

I think you would drive maybe half an inch further... if you're lucky. A little golf ball is a lot different to a MAGNETIC missile.


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

lol, we can then have an alternative way of playing golf. we can hit the ball up into the air, like 90 degrees to the land, and guy who puts it and takes the maximum amount of time wins


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Golf in space, huh? Well, if nothing else, it could be a great way to relax:laugh:


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

*chortling heartily*

only problem is that to play 18 holes you'd have to walk across the entire moon and then some!



but I know Donald Trump's got to be thinking about this somewhere...


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

I can see the yardage marker at the tee box now "8675 yards"  :laugh:


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

lol Golfing in space would be an amazing exprience. The slow-motion swing to the 500 yard putt. I've seen a few videos on teh internet of people golfing in space, of course they're all fake, but it still looks pretty cool.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm thinking "Happy Gilmore 2: Putters in Space" myself...



oh, you KNOW you were thinking it...


----------

